# Damage defender esim



## BoxedIn (May 30, 2021)

Anyone here that does warehousing IM that knows how to process this? They didn't give us much training when they added damage defender. 

Now IB is trying to send us several pallets of laundry detergent that leaked and i don't know how to process this much ESIM.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (May 30, 2021)

Esim has to go through the cage and bagged up and put into barrels.

Im will have to take every bottle out,  see what's leaking wash off what's not.

But you don't scan it to a barrel you just write the dpci and quantity on the st sheet since it's not in building inventory.


----------



## BoxedIn (Jun 1, 2021)

Yeah, but a few times they have sent us an entire pallet of detergent. 50 cases or whatever it is. A little bit had leaked down the side, but most of the pallet is good. IB never received it so I can't just reinstate the good items, and bagging/destroying the entire pallet seems like a huge waste of time.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 1, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, but a few times they have sent us an entire pallet of detergent. 50 cases or whatever it is. A little bit had leaked down the side, but most of the pallet is good. IB never received it so I can't just reinstate the good items, and bagging/destroying the entire pallet seems like a huge waste of time.


We got the pallet off the truck like that, I even mysuported it.

chat boxed it 🙄.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jun 2, 2021)

You don't trash the entire pallet.

You have to go through it case by case.

If a box has only a little detergent on say its side and its not to bad you can getaway with either reinstating or slapping a label and sending it.

Otherwise if it's really soaked you take out each bottle and wash it off then repack it.

If its damaged you bag it up,  all cardboard with detergent has to be bagged up.  

Just because ib didn't receive it doesn't mean you can't reinstate what's good.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 2, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Just because ib didn't receive it doesn't mean you can't reinstate what's good.


If IB didn’t receive it, Target doesn’t own it, so reinstating it or sending it to a store is theft. 
Everything should’ve been gone through before it even made it to damage defender, and if not, damage defender should’ve gone through it and received what they could. Once it gets to IM, I think it’s too late and they have to follow whatever disposition is on the paper from DD. Salvage, donate or destroy are the only options at that point, iirc we can’t even go back and receive it once damage claims are filed.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jun 3, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Im will have to take every bottle out,  see what's leaking wash off what's not.




I just started learning this role. The person teaching me told me to throw it all away. One thing of dish soap burst in a box of 12? One bottle of shampoo? Trash it all.  Why? To limit the amount of chemicals going down the drain.


----------

